# Floridian here



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

Im fascinated by these smokers and the range of sizes and types. I make my own sausages and kielbassey so i thought i would like to smoke them in adition to other meats.

I was like a hungry dog in a meat house looking at all the types and models. I settled for something in the 2 to 3 hundred dollar range from cabellas.
While browsing i came across a toy that is sold by wall mart. It is called a rival KC smoker roaster
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5902599

i ordered one to see if it gets my interest going further.
I fully realize that thes entry level things can often discourage newbies.

(( I once bought thr radio shack TRS80 model 1 computer))

Any way im very pleased to have found this site. No activity in other places. Wish me luck. Im one of those dig into a hobby nuts.

Motorcycles, wine making, cheese making Sausages and othe misc passions.
Somehow i already feel at home,


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF* the best BBQ site on the net
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





hang around here & ask questions. You will get the answers to get you thru the things that you don't quite get.

You will get the bug if you don't get discouraged with the learning curve.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 28, 2007)

That little hobby or fascination will probably turn into a full blown addiction like it has for the rest of us!  Welcome to the site!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome to smf. i haven't seen anyone joining here become anything less than a full blown smokin' addict.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF scotty!!!


----------



## flash (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome from another Floridian.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. You'll have plenty of advise, ideas, and some laughs too! Bw sure and check out Jeff's 5 day ecourse, good foundation reading.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome Scotty -

Can't help you much with that gizmo but We got plenty of recipes here. I too make cheese, sausage and beer (sorry I don't care for wine much) It will be fun to swap recipes.  http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## vlap (Aug 28, 2007)

Good to see another floridian in here! Welcome to the site!


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

We just went to cedar key on our bikes3 weeks back. We are planning another run to manitee springs in 2 weeks.
[email protected]


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

The best dented can stor in the world is in  Bradenton. Its a couple of blocks south of the basball field  on the same side of the street. its oened by a  slavish guy.


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey my aunt lives in Bradenton. I haven't been there in 30 yrs. or so.


----------



## dacdots (Aug 28, 2007)

Good to see you here,just go ahead and smoke it up


----------



## doc (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Scotty, from one cracker to another!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Scotty and hello from Canada eh !


----------



## meowey (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## one-eyed farley (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome. Be sure to let us know how the smoker/roaster works.


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

I was born and raised on long island in  NY state.  Are you a real cracker????


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

Well just from reading a bit i think im in a bit of trouble already. I dont think i can add wood chips to it from the outside. So if whatever im doing takes too long there wont be enough chips.

Ill just wait and see. Wall mart is good to do business with for reasons like that. I hope.


----------



## doc (Aug 28, 2007)

Yup. 5th generation on my dad's side!


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

You are a rare breed. And naturally you hate the  rat kingdom.
 Most crackers  dont appreciate the population influx. According to statics it's  changing lately


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

I hop it does. Imalready planning where to locate a rig with a smokestack so i dont grease my motorcycles


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

I just signed up for the course. Thanks for the tip


----------



## doc (Aug 28, 2007)

Nah. It doesn't bother me. I've got lots of yankee friends!


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

Even if  I talk funny??????


----------



## phinfan (Aug 29, 2007)

welcome to the *smf*.   These guys are a great bunch of help.  Go Dolphins.
I'm a Dolphin fan stuck out here in Utah.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Scotty!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...

Check out the '*Top Downloads*' page...There's some stuff there that'll 
go hand in hand with Tulsa Jeff's Free 5 Day eCourse to help you along!...


Until later...


----------



## scotty (Aug 29, 2007)

Do dolphins taste as good as shark?????


----------



## mikeyfla (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome another Floridian.


----------



## flash (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I am Floridian and have lived here 54 years and 11 months, even then after being kidnapped at the age of 3 months from Corning, NY and transplanted, my southern friends still do no consider me a southerner. Probably because I don't care for grits. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 But I do like okra


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome from one new Florida member to another.


----------



## scotty (Aug 29, 2007)

Sicko doesn't like grits


----------



## cdollar (Oct 7, 2007)

I have one of these and I really like it. It really concentrates the smoke, so be careful not to overdo it. It's pretty labor intensive cleaning the smoke out of it if you want to use it as a roaster and not have your food smoke-flavored, though.

It makes great ribs, I smoke them for an hour or so, then turn off the smoke and slow-cook them at 250 degrees for about 3 hours, with water (or beer) in the drip pan.


Chuck


----------



## scotty (Oct 7, 2007)

Yesterday I put the wood  chips in the lower section by mistake. 
  I couldnt understand why things didnt fit snugly and the smoke  came out the sides instead of the vent.
  My GF is still laughing and the clean up was a bear lol. 







 Now i are an expert.  HA HA


----------

